# Fish Ohio limit?



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

One of the topics discussed at the meeting on Saturday was the option to raise the "Fish Ohio" award limit (currently at 36") for muskie in the hopes it would prevent the perceived idea a mid 30" fish is a "Trophy" class fish and to hopefully promote catch and release.

We are trying to gather information to give to the DNR.

If the "Fish Ohio" limit were raised, what do you think it should be?

Remember this is NOT a size limit but a limit for the award.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd say 40

from 2003-2005 I believe I averaged 36.5
I have always thought that a musky was the easiest Fish Ohio award.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I say 42". 

Look at all the man hours that go into bass fishing compared to musky fishing in Ohio.

Yet, I bet there were more musky caught in Ohio last year that were 42" or larger than there were LM bass that were 21" or larger. 

CG


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd say 40 inches would be good.


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

I would Vote for 45" that is a worthy trophy and would put imphasis on catch and release also would give an understanding how special it is to catch an 50 incher and larger. Or just go all out and set it at 50 Because as we all know a 50 is special so why not have a special award for a special fish.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I would say 40", but with all the info getting out about C&R and the fact that the DNR kicks a$$ at stocking I think we might be having this same conversation in 4-5 years. So my vote would be 45".


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far. Please keep them coming.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Not that I would consider it a mountable trophy but just for the Fish Ohio award I'd say 40".


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Will DNR release the stats for qualifying muskie v other species? I would think that fewer muskies would qualify each year due to the fact fewer people fish for them. Using the DNR data, for the past several years, could help in establishing a new qualifying size for muskie.

I know this would take bit of time, but would result in a more objective conclusion.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I agree that there will be a perception among some that wherever the limit is set, that's where they'll begin keeping fish. 

On the other hand, if the limit is raised far beyond the average guy's reasonable expectations, it will kill the incentive to keep releasing, in search of the perceived trophy. Many individuals, who are not commited to C & R, after a period of looking for a 50, will say "Screw it, I'm never going to get a 50, I'll just keep this...."

Nobody but real musky guys will suffer for a 50", so I'll say 42 or even 44". 

Now get out there & cast!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I say leave it alone. It has been fine where it is . The State can afford to give more pins than they would if it was 40 or more. Someone is always wanting to change things that have caused no problems whatsoever. Most people will release the Muskies they catch anyway except for someone who doesn't usually fish for them and they aren't going to catch or keep enough Muskies to hurt the population.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Good points Whaler. I have run into more people that suggest I "throw it up on the bank" after watching me land a muskie. Ignorant bass fisherman. Scares me to think some of them probably would or have done this.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Whaler,
First, I thank you for your comments and will add your "keep it the same" to my official tally.

Second I agree with you, the only people that usually keep a muskie are those not targeting them specifically. However, there are more kept than you may realize. 

When an angler looks at the qualifications for a "Fish Ohio" award they see this:
Brown Trout  25 inches 
Carp  26 inches
Channel Catfish  26 inches
Crappie  13 inches
Flathead Catfish  35 inches
Freshwater Drum  22 inches
Hybrid Striped Bass  21 inches
Largemouth Bass  21 inches
Muskie  36 inches
Northern Pike  32 inches
Rainbow Trout  28 inches
Rock Bass  10 inches
Saugeye  21 inches
Smallmouth Bass  20 inches
Sunfish  9 inches
Walleye  28 inches
White Bass  16 inches
Yellow Perch  13 inches 

All of which are outstanding examples for that species EXCEPT for the muskie. A 36" muskie in Ohio is only probably 3-4 years old and may weigh only 6-8 pounds. 

I've caught just about every species of fish on that list and would LOVE to catch a 20" Smallmouth, a 28" Walleye, or a 21" Largemouth because they are not common. A 36" muskie is.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

since this post is just about the pin then i would say 40" i think many more are kept than people realize. ive witnessed a 45" on a rope towed upriver to the campground at milton. one boat at west branch boated a 38 and a 42 trolling hotntots for walleye and they both went on ice..all i could do was ask them to fill out a scale envelope so they would get musky info back in the mail about c.p.r. and such..also guys at west branch hanging muskie in a tree with throats slit...sure most of these incidents are rare...?!? who knows...


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

I am MADMAC's older brother Bob. I to have an opinion on Musky.
I think now the 30" minimum on border area's should be pushed to 45" along with the inland lake 2 fish no length limit. The pin could go between 42" - 44".
These fish need more protection !!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think it should be left as is. Here's why...

Catching a "Fish Ohio" in the other species is a bit difficult for most. Catching a musky at all is generally much more difficult for everyone. Therefore, to earn one pin of each of the different species, which is what some people strive to do, would become something hard to imagine (with the length pegged at say 42 or higher for Fish Ohio) and some people who might otherwise buy a few musky lures and give it a go, may just say, "The heck with it, its too hard." 

Thus, at least some of those who might consider trying to earn a musky Fish Ohio pin, and in the process become a more educated musky fisherman, will not even inquire about how its done, let alone become educated participants...which the musky fishing community needs more of in order to keep the stocking programs going as they are now.

If it ain't broke...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

48IN! Anything less wouldnt be worth the mount. To catch 10 of them in a year is good fishing but to get 1 at 4ft is WOW!!!!:B


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

good point vc !

my first musky was about 30 or so (bass fishing accident). My next 5 or 6 muskies were all Fish Ohio +

for a musky fisherman 36 isnt too hard. for any other type of angler that 36 is a beast.

I agree with vc, but still say go for 40


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

42" at the least. Anything else is to easy.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

GOOD one vc... like he says , if it aint broke....


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

JIG said:


> 48IN! Anything less wouldnt be worth the mount. To catch 10 of them in a year is good fishing but to get 1 at 4ft is WOW!!!!:B


Bobby, he's just asking about the Fish Ohio Pin not mounts.


----------



## muskiebucko (Apr 14, 2004)

You guys worry way to much. Very few are kept. Let'em get the pin and keep trying for the big one. Leave it alone


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Thank you for the posts!

The thought(s) behind this post were gotten from the Muskie Summit.

The issue of a size limit was discussed again this year. The ODNR is at this time not going to impose a size limit. The discussion then turned to "Educating the casual/non-muskie/beginning muskie angler" and ways to do this. 

One of the ways is the "Fish Ohio" award.

The Fish Ohio award of 36" is thought by many to give the false impression that a mid 30" fish is a trophy. Increasing the requirement would hopefully fulfill two goals. 1. Stop the false impression and 2. in doing so increase catch and release.


There are many other ideas being discussed. If you guys/gals don't mind I will be picking your brains some more in the future.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I see what you mean Chris. If a casual fisherman catches a 36" fish and it's a Fish Ohio he or she may think they have a mountable trophy. In that case raise it to 46".


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats right Steve! If there are guys and gals thinkin a 3 foot fish is a wall mount because of a pin then the bar needs raised. 48 ON Muskie/36 on Pike


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Chris, I say keep the questions coming! We can only improve our fishing through this. Through you, we can all give our .02 cents and try to help our DNR.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree that 36" sets the bar too low for FO status. I'm not the musky fanatic that many of you are but have been fortunate to catch quite a few (of all sizes) in many trips to Canada and on Ohio's lakes . I think either 40" or 42" as a FO goal sets the bar more in line with other species size requirements to meet FO. 

JMO


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Entrance into the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club, is based upon a 42" Musky. The Fish Ohio Award should at least be that. I really donot think it will make a difference either way. The casual fisher, is not aware of any of the things we are talking about. The casual fisher catches Muskies, they are all big to him/her.


----------

